# اريد طريقة استخلاص الفضه من مخلفات التصوير



## Fighter Dragon (16 مارس 2009)

اريد طريقة استخلاص الفضه من مخلفات التصوير والأشعة
أنا أعرف أن هناك موضوع مشابه لكن لم أجد فيه أى طريقة
أنا أريد طريقة كاملة وإقتصادية تصلح كمشروع صغير
وشكرا


----------



## mimmo (30 مارس 2009)

طريقة استخلاص الفضه من مخلفات التصوير بسيط صب مادة الامونياك علي المخلفات سيتحول لون السائل ابيض اتركه بعض الوقت ستري ان الفضه رسبت في قاع الاناء ثم افرغ الاناء بهدؤ ضع ماتبقي غلي النار حتي يتبخر الماء ويبقي غبار الفضه اخلطه بنصف وزنه بمادة البورس ( معروفة عند الصاغه ) وضعها في البوتقه المعده لصهر المعادن سيكون لديك فه خالصه عيار 1000


----------



## kalemaro (1 مايو 2009)

*طلب استقصاء*

الى الاخ 
mommo
ابغى تفصيل اكثر عن اسماء المركبات المضافة

ياريت الاسم الكيميائى والتجارى


----------



## ابو محمد الاسدي (11 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ...
سؤالي اخي الفاضل عن سائل الامونياك ......
هل نستخدمه بدلا عن حامض الكبريتيك؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل طريقته اقتصاديه؟؟؟؟؟
هل هناك سوائل اخرى تستخدم في الترسيب؟؟؟؟؟
ارجو الافاده


----------

